# petrol price



## big john (Feb 5, 2009)

hi 

could someone please tell me the average price of unleaded in thailand please per litre


----------



## SteinKR (Jul 17, 2008)

Pooch Resort said:


> Pooch Resort;20Bt per ltr in Chiang mai up and down a little a few months ago over 40Bt ltr so things are looking up keep smiling it could go the other way :D[/quote said:
> 
> 
> > You can always check out this site which is updated regularly;
> ...


----------

